# Palm Beach GTOs



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

*Palm Beach GTOs / Hooters meet for may 26th*

anyone want to hit hooters friday?


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

Okeechobee & Military?


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Its no longer there,it moved to Palm Beach Lakes Blvd a few years ago.
Hooters
2020 Palm Beach Lakes Blvd, West Palm

I wont be able to make it tonight but 
we should see if we can get a crown togther for maybe
two weeks from now?
Should be enough time to get a few people togther?

Gto's at Hooters May 26!


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

I can be there. arty: 

Hopefully we can get some more Goats out there.


----------



## in_burrito (Dec 5, 2005)

May 26 is the Friday before Memorial Day weekend. You may have people leaving town that day. If I'm around I'll try to be there.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Well Im not going anywhere..


----------



## in_burrito (Dec 5, 2005)

So much traffic on this board I get wiplash every time I'm here.

Anyone going on Friday?


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Im up for it..


----------



## in_burrito (Dec 5, 2005)

Turnpike north to Okeechobee then east to Palm Beach Lakes Blvd?


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Thats it..Its actually right by 1-95 but turnpike is probably a safer bet.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

7.30pm Friday Be there.

Go ahead and post on the ls1gto as well so they know
we at least have a few cars going.

http://ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81702


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Tonights the night..


----------



## in_burrito (Dec 5, 2005)

I posted on the other board too, but I can't make it tonight.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear that,
Ill be there at 7.30.
Ill tell the Hooters girl you said Hi!


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

05GOAT said:


> I can be there. arty:
> 
> Hopefully we can get some more Goats out there.


Good to see ya again!
Maybe next time we can double our numbers


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Again this friday?


----------

